# Free pattern: Boot style red and white baby booties



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the written pattern link of the Boot Style Red and White Baby Booties.
http://whiteflowerneedle.hubpages.c...Pattern-Boot-Style-Red-and-White-Baby-Booties

Videos links again:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What beautiful wee booties. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish I had a little one to knit for!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link!! She has other pretty little baby things too!!!!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Brilliant booties


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Someone had knit a pair of these and I thought they were so cute.... now I can make a pair.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks save to my patterns


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Christy for posting the pattern that you promised. They are adorable and you are so talented


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

What is "chocking?" The pattern says, "Fix two small buttons securely (avoid chocking) at the appropriate places. I've never heard this term before.

Cute pattern; thanks for sharing it.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

These are beautiful. At long last I have a baby on the way that I can knit for - no not mine but my son's friend is expecting in March 2013.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

I think it should be 'choking'


Nitting_More said:


> What is "chocking?" The pattern says, "Fix two small buttons securely (avoid chocking) at the appropriate places. I've never heard this term before.
> 
> Cute pattern; thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

triana said:


> I think it should be 'choking'
> 
> 
> Nitting_More said:
> ...


Meaning, don't pull the button stitches too tight?


----------



## bevnz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks very much, was looking for this pattern, delighted, thanks


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

When I was a kid there was a leather pattern like those. They were called Squaw boots. They were so comfortable and they stayed on. The company stopped selling the kit, guess it was politicly incorrect.


----------

